# silent splash not enabled

## grisha75

Решил украсить консоль. Украсил. Но не совсем. Использую splashutils, fbcondecor. Обоина у меня наконец загружается, но не могу запустить графику непосредственно в начале загрузки (т.е. это например как в лайв сиди - загрузка идет на фоне графической темы и полоска перемещается). Сейчас у меня в процессе загрузки черный экран и по ходу встречается такое предупреждение - кажется у вас неправильные настройки консоли в команде ядра console= , вы их типа измените на такие - console=tty1 или CONSOLE=/de/tty1, иначе silent splash will not be enabled, потом все по плану запуск нескольких служб и т.д. и загружается обоина. Вопрос такой: 

как мне избавиться от желтого сообщения? как увидеть загрузочную тему?

вот конфиг граба

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/27-04-2008 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x303

splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-800x600

----------

## ArtSh

попробуйте console=/dev/tty1

----------

## grisha75

С предупреждением разобрался - команду ядру надо было написать в одной строке, а я переносил ниже (энтер нажимал). Предупреждений больше нет. Но загрузочной темы тоже. Сейчас установил себе ядро 2.6.25. Что лучше использовть: снова фбкондекор, такой например fbcondecor-0.9.4-2.6.25-rc6.patch или может bootsplash-3.1.6-2.6.21-lno.diff, в бутсплеш интригует название бут. Может с этим пачем загрузочная тема пойдет? А обоина с ним также как с кондекор будет грузиться или тут исключительно на загрузочную картинку расчитано? Дайте совет.

----------

## grisha75

Патч бутсплэш не подошел, фбкондекор грузит только обоину в консоль, а загрузочной темы так и нет - вместо этого черный экран вначале на несколько секунд, потом резко появляется обоина ну и дальше оставшиеся команды по плану до логина. Помогите разобраться с фбкондекор.

----------

## ArtSh

рекомендация:

1. установите v86d, обратите внимание на сообщение после установки. Установите splash-themes-livecd.

2. выполните команду genkernel --menuconfig --splash=livecd-2007.0 all (обратите внимание на сообщения, вспомните о сообщении из п.1, при конфигурировании ядра выбирайте uvesafb )

3. отредактируйте должным образом grub.conf

4. перезагрузитесь.

P.S. На вики кстати есть статьи по этой теме.

----------

## grisha75

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> при конфигурировании ядра выбирайте uvesafb
> 
> 

 

А если у меня нет в ядре опции uvesafb? (вижу только vesafb)

----------

## f0rk

А какое ядро собираешь? В gentoo-sources входит данный патч.

В menuconfig это выглядит как "Userspace VESA".

----------

## grisha75

Не пользовался генту сурсис - ядро качал сам с kernel.org. Все сделал так как советовал ArtSh (кроме uvesa - не могу найти). При загрузке ошибка - не могу найти картинку 8bpp в images. Поэтому теперь не ставиться ни загрузочная ни консольная темы.

----------

## grisha75

Теперь все работает. После патчинга своего ядра-2.6.25 (http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/25-rc7/drivers/video/uvesafb.c) и выбрав в конфиге uvesa, пошла тема..   :Confused:  Загрузочная и консольная. Я рад. Спасибо. Последний вопрос. Во время загрузки появляется такое предостережение:

One of the files in /etc/{conf.d, init.d} or /etc/rc.conf has a modification time in the future! Что это значит - имеет время модификации в будущем? Как избавиться от такого сообщения?

----------

## ArtSh

 *Quote:*   

> One of the files in /etc/{conf.d, init.d} or /etc/rc.conf has a modification time in the future! Что это значит - имеет время модификации в будущем? Как избавиться от такого сообщения?

 

Найти что за файл, и исправить время (например добавив пустую строку в конце файла, после сохранения её можно будет удалить).

----------

